# Un manual para automatizar aires acondicionados



## pep90 (Sep 29, 2012)

Soy nuevo en esto y estoy buscando información de como automatizar aires acondicionados, utilizando algún PLC que ya vendan hecho.


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Todos los PLC ya vienen *hechos*, si lo que quieres es un sistema ya programado, he visto el PLC de Siemens Logo! y hay un montón de ejemplos ya hechos. La cuestión es donde conseguir el susodicho en México, la verdad he buscado por Internet y en Revistas Industriales y no he dado con nada. Si alguien tiene el dato ayudaría bastante a mas de uno.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 29, 2012)

pep90
me entro la curiosidad....
como que aires quieres automatizar, que potencias, cuantos.....
si bien el sistema es parecido, no es lo mismo una casa de una recamara, o un hotel de 9 pisos. 
las plc ya estan listas como dijo obeja22, pero creo que hay que programarlas a medida en algunos 
casos

http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/programmable-logic-controller/en/logic-module-logo/pages/default.aspx


----------



## josb86 (Sep 29, 2012)

que quieres automatizar en un aire?


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 29, 2012)

lo que entiendo es que quiere automatizar los procesos , no el equipo en si
a ver, que en determinado lugar este a 24° en otro a 18° mas alla a 16° y que se mantenga en un horario determinado, o cambie por x causa


----------



## pep90 (Sep 30, 2012)

El encendido y el apagado, además el funcionamiento, me refiero también aparte del PLC que se necesita.


----------



## pep90 (Oct 2, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> pep90
> me entro la curiosidad....
> como que aires quieres automatizar, que potencias, cuantos.....
> si bien el sistema es parecido, no es lo mismo una casa de una recamara, o un hotel de 9 pisos.
> ...



Es un edificio en una escuela, son 7 aires acondicionados con 4 marcas diferentes, la idea es que se prendan y se apaguen, y que al encenderse lo hagan enfriando a una determinada temperatura. Ese PLC esta en mercado libre, lo que no entendí es si se tiene que programar en Lenguaje Ensamblador, y como se conecta y todo eso, además si se necesita modificar los aires acondicionados.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 2, 2012)

podrias poner el link, de mercado?
los aires de cuantas btu son, cuanto consumen cada uno, estan en el mismo piso ?son mini split o que tipo?donde piensas poner la plc, te llegan las lineas de los 7 aires?
por lo que estoy vislumbrando, no solo sera una plc, (no me parece totalmente necesaria), sino modificar el cableado,  conectar contactores ....


> y que al encenderse lo hagan enfriando a una determinada temperatura


eso no lo vas a lograr con una plc solamente


----------



## pep90 (Oct 3, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> podrias poner el link, de mercado?
> los aires de cuantas btu son, cuanto consumen cada uno, estan en el mismo piso ?son mini split o que tipo?donde piensas poner la plc, te llegan las lineas de los 7 aires?
> por lo que estoy vislumbrando, no solo sera una plc, (no me parece totalmente necesaria), sino modificar el cableado,  conectar contactores ....
> 
> eso no lo vas a lograr con una plc solamente



No es el mismo modelo, pero es Siemens Logo.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-408204262-plc-siemens-logo-6ed1-052-1md00-0ba6-con-cable-serial-_JM_


Son de 37000 btu la mayoría, son modelos viejos de 3500 a 4300 watts, son dos plantas y si son mini-split, lo de la ubicación del PLC es cuestión de ver, para eso necesito ver que se necesita. ¿Que otra opción aparte del PLC existen?. 
Lo de las líneas de los 7 aires no lo entendí.


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yo trabaje hace algún tiempo en unos Cinemas y se tenía instalado un sistema Honeywell que era manejado por computadora. Cada cheler tenía una tarjeta de control que recibía instrucciones para cambiar la temperatura o apagar dependiendo de los horarios de proyección de las funciones. Te convendría ir haciendo un esquema y subirlo aquí para poder ayudarte en algunos aspectos puntuales. Saludos!


----------



## pep90 (Oct 9, 2012)

Es que no se como se conecta el PLC a los aires acondicionados, para así ir viendo que se necesita.


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 10, 2012)

pep90 dijo:


> Es que no se como se conecta el PLC a los aires acondicionados, para así ir viendo que se necesita.



La cuestión es que el PLC tiene entradas analógicas, salidas analógicas, entradas digitales, salidas digitales, etc. Para que el PLC haga lo que tienes pensado vas a necesitar más que sólo eso (que la verdad sería muy costoso y habría soluciones más económicas), vas a necesitar sensores de temperatura, relés, etc. Si pones un esquema de los aires, su capacidad, cómo están conectados respecto a la distribución de la construcción será más fácil orientarte. Así como decirte como poner los cables y que funcione, no se puede, por más que alguien sea un experto lo encontrará difícil sin saber lo que hace. Anímate, pon un diagrama aunque sea a lápiz y verás que te podremos ayudar con más facilidad. Saludos!


----------



## pep90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Antes de hacer el esquema, ¿Cuál sería la otra opción?.


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 11, 2012)

pep90 dijo:


> Antes de hacer el esquema, ¿Cuál sería la otra opción?.



Un micro-controlador, mucho más económico o tal vez un Micro popular como Arduino con bastantes bibliotecas para implementar proyectos "ya hechos". ¿Qué conocimientos tienes de programación, sistemas embebidos, diagramas de escalera (para programar PLC)?. Aún recuerdo que en un lugar donde trabajaba y había varias salas con diferentes tipos de aire acondicionado, algunos todavía de aire lavado, lo que se usaba y me resultaba muy practico, eran dimmers/apagadores individuales para cada equipo. Pero si persigues aún tu idea (que de ninguna manera te desanimo, más bien te encomio por quererlo hacerlo tu mismo), debes preguntarte sinceramente si tienes todos los conocimientos o algo los sobrepasa. En ese caso, lo mejor sería ayudarte con algún técnico y comentarle tus necesidades para que te haga una cotización. Lo que piensas gastar en PLC, sensores, actuadores, *tiempo*, creo que lo ahorras si un profesional lo hace. Sopesa y busca el camino que más satisfacciones te pueda traer. Saludos!


----------



## pep90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Soy estudiante, es un trabajo de una materia, tengo como dos meses para terminarlo, no se cuanto necesite aprender, pero la idea es hacerlo, cuando menos con unos tres o cuatro aires, al final puedo cambiar el lugar.


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 11, 2012)

pep90 dijo:


> Soy estudiante, es un trabajo de una materia, tengo como dos meses para terminarlo, no se cuanto necesite aprender, pero la idea es hacerlo, cuando menos con unos tres o cuatro aires, al final puedo cambiar el lugar.




Hooo , Entonces sube el esquema y vemos en que te podemos ayudar. ¿Qué materia es, y qué carrera cursas dijiste? Saludos!


----------



## pep90 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mecatrónica, la materia es Taller De Investigación, la idea es realizar alguna actividad que este relacionada con la carrera. Para poder hacer un esquema necesito más información, pero la idea es automatizar varios aires acondicionados con un PLC.


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 14, 2012)

pep90 dijo:


> Mecatrónica, la materia es Taller De Investigación, la idea es realizar alguna actividad que este relacionada con la carrera. Para poder hacer un esquema necesito más información, pero la idea es automatizar varios aires acondicionados con un PLC.



Precisamente información es lo que necesitamos de parte tuya, pero bueno leete este tema:

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/jg1Mzg1AAAA_19625761_HB/logo_s_09_99.pdf

En la página 132 del PDF, viene un ejemplo que te puede servir. Más por ti no puedo hacer, saludos!


----------



## pep90 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahorita lo que necesito es saber, es que necesito para conectar un PLC 230RC siemens a un aire acondicionado LG para que encienda a determinada hora, suponiendo que el PLC envia la señal al aire para que encienda, debe haber un interruptor o se conecta directamente, y a que parte del aire acondicionado y a cual del PLC deben conectarse ambos.
Por cierto para esto se necesitan actuadores, sensores ¿o van directamente conectados?


----------



## miguelcaro (Abr 8, 2014)

necesito ayuda, tambien are un proyecto. se trata de un sistema con aire acondicionado que sea activado por sensores de movimiento. alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 9, 2014)

pep90 dijo:


> Ahorita lo que necesito es saber, es que necesito para conectar un PLC 230RC siemens a un aire acondicionado LG para que encienda a determinada hora, suponiendo que el PLC envia la señal al aire para que encienda, debe haber un interruptor o se conecta directamente, y a que parte del aire acondicionado y a cual del PLC deben conectarse ambos.
> Por cierto para esto se necesitan actuadores, sensores ¿o van directamente conectados?


el plc tiene que tener salidas a rele y tienes que sacar el contacto de star para el plc


----------

